# Yellow shrimp, brown head?



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I noticed that my yellows after a period of hot days a few days ago and now cooler temps (the water went from normally 23 to 26 and now back to 22) The heads, especially the females, are turning "brownish" By heads I mean what we would say the brain would be located. Mind you as well, all of these females are also showing a saddle. 

Is this normal mating behaviour? I have one berried already, but i never noticed the brown shading before.

I guess this would happen for cherrys and blues and what not as well.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Also a thought, could it be tht they are grazing on a lot of brown-looking algae/film?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah it's normal... i think their stomach is in the "head" region.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

ah yup. i just looked up the anatomy. no more brown foods for them!


----------

